# Need wiring diagram for 92' Pathfinder



## dowser (Apr 21, 2005)

I bought it with factory radio just shoved in after aftermarket stereo was cut out - I mean butchered! Anyway - I'm not even sure if it has a factory amp or not? Where to look for it? I want to connect a Sony CD player, got it powered, but can't find the speaker wires...
It is XE with some extra options (AC, PW, PL, CC)
I could REALLY use some help here.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

There should be a group of wires there with different color codes. You will have a black wire with the color of one of those wires on it. Thats your ground just test each color combo (+) (-) and see what speakers are which. Then hook them up on the CD player chart on the back of the unit to the appropraite speaker. Also the Aftermarket head unit should have plenty of power to push the speakers.


----------



## dowser (Apr 21, 2005)

That's where the problem lies - I've used a small battery to get the "click" and none of the wire combinations would give it. I'm not sure if there is an amp installed somewhere and the speakers are connected to it???
The only other solution I see is to run separate wire from each speaker - a major pain in the butt...


----------



## dowser (Apr 21, 2005)

*Found the solution*

I found an amp behind the radio and all the speaker wires connect there.
After checking I found out that both door speakers were not working, so will have to replace them.
By the way - the wire colors in the service manual don't match...


----------



## murphy6067 (Mar 20, 2005)

I HAVE SIMULAR WIRING ISSUES TRYING TO FIND A GOOD PRINT OF SYSTEM WHERE DID YOU GET YOURS FROM THANKS EMAIL ME AT AT [email protected] .ORG IM NOT A REGULAR AT THIS BOARD


----------

